# Bikeläden um Darmstadt



## Mischa (8. September 2002)

Hi Leute!

Bin nach Darmstadt gezogen und habe dazu kaum noch Zeit gefunden, mal so richtig zu biken.
Leider kenne ich nicht so die Läden in und um Da die ganz gut sein. Ja, es gibt einen in Roßdorf, aber was ist mit den anderen?
Wer hat Cannondale, gute Preise (ja, ich weiß...)

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja in DA.

Danke,
Mischa


----------



## Backwoods (10. September 2002)

oops,

hat dir hier noch keiner geantwortet. schau mal unter www.downhill-suedhessen.de da sind die shops der umgebung beschrieben und zwar nicht nur die downhill orieniterten.

ansonsten gibts c'dale beim bikemax in weiterstadt und wellmann in gundernhausen.

mountain magic hat leider zu gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischa (10. September 2002)

Danke für die Antwort Backwoods, es sollten hier aber noch mehr Leute sein... ;-)
Ein Laden hat in Da in R. Eberstadt zugemacht, sah vom Auto aus ganz gut aus, schade.


C. gibt´s beim Bikemax nicht mehr, Ausverkauf, haben nur noch 2 Räder dort!

Mischa


----------



## Backwoods (10. September 2002)

Hi,

der wellmann hatte aber las ich das letzte mal dort war den shop vollstehen mit den c'dales. aber leider kein gemini


----------



## Otzi (12. September 2002)

Shopbeschreibung unter www.downhill-suedhessen.de:

 Mountainbikeladen Jörg Wellmann Ulmenweg 12 , 64380 Rossdorf-Gundernhausen , Tel. 06071-44293 , www.wellmannbikes.de , High End Laden , eher auf den Alpencrosser ausgelegt , aber seit beginn des Freeride-Booms auch mehr Spaßorientierte Räder im Programm . Vorteil :recht umfangreiches Lager an ausgefallenen Kleinteilen. Bikes von Rocky Mountain , Brodie , Cannondale , Tomac ... :


Hihi, der Kommentar hätte von mir sein können... stimmt nämlich genau!

Gruß Otzi


----------



## Canman (16. September 2002)

Hey Leute,

Ja, Mountainmagic hat zu, aber ab 01.Oktober geht es als Velocity weiter ? Sagen zumindest die Plakate im Schaufenster.

Warten wir es mal ab...

Greets,
Canman


----------



## geleis (16. September 2002)

Dann gibt es da noch das

www.bikehouse-frankenstein.de

in Eberstadt, der Betreiber macht das aber mehr so nebenbei. Kona-Sachen und Maxx. Ist auch nur 3 aml pro Woche offen, ist aber sehr nett da.

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Rospie (20. September 2002)

dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Solange man kauft is gut (aber viel zu teuer...!)...... wenn man dann nachfragt, kommt man sich vor wie ein dummer Schulbub (obwohl ich schon 20 Jahre selber schraube und weiß was geht und was nicht...)


----------



## Hugo (22. September 2002)

werde wahrscheinlich sehr bald nach da ziehn, um da zu studiern.

Gibts in der nähe einen vernünftigen rotwild händler?


----------



## geleis (23. September 2002)

na das mit dem Studieren (in Da) würd' ich mir noch mal überlegen!!

Gruß Philipp (der da studiert hat und noch ein bischen da bleiben muss)


----------



## Hugo (23. September 2002)

sorry aber wenns dir da nich gefällt geh halt woanders hin, machs aber denen die da hin wollen nich madig, ausserdem bin ich schon eingeschrieben

könntst mir aber evtl ne wohnung vermitteln wenn du was weißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (24. September 2002)

hi,

was soll an studieren in darmstadt so schlecht sein? denke mal du hast das eher auf die stadt selber bezogen.

hab in da maschbau studiert und uni mäßig geht das voll klar. die stadt kann halt mit mainz oder heidelberg nicht mithalten. ich hab aber auch während dem studium nie in darmstadt gewohn, da ich sowieso aus der nähe komme.

tja hugo wir werden uns wohl leider nciht mehr kennen lernen da ich am samstag nach sindelfingen ziehe. dc ruft muß mal den job wechseln und will weiter nach süden 

kann es sein dass der wellmann rotwild hat? würde jedenfalls in den laden passen.


----------



## geleis (24. September 2002)

Kein Stück mach hier was madig, aber wie es Backwoods schreibt, gibt es tatsächlich spannendere Städte was das "Unileben" angeht. Was die Uni angeht hege ich natürlich den ogligaten Lokalpatriotismus und meine:  meine Uni ist die Beste!!

Aber wenn du schon eingeschrieben bist ist es ja eh zu spät..... ist ja auch nicht wirklich schlimm hier. 

wohnung ist ne mittlere bis große Katastophe. Hab gestern im Radio gehört dass hier jetzt irgendwo Notbetten für Studienanfänger aufgestellt wurden, da keine Wohnungen mehr zu bekommen sind. Aber wenn ich was höre kann ich mich ja mal melden (hab da aber keine Große Hoffnung). WG oder alleine wohnen?

Gruß Philipp


----------



## geleis (24. September 2002)

@ hugo

Mich würde allerdings interessieren was jemanden dazu bewegt zu sagen:
"Ich will nach Darmstadt zum studieren" ??? (ernste Frage)

Bei mir ging das damals nicht anders. Normalerweise wünscht man sich doch eher nach Berlin Köln, Hamburg oder so......

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Hugo (27. September 2002)

gibt mom.  keine bessere uni um maschinenbau zu studiern....nicht vom studentenleben her, sondern von den proffesoren, einrichtungen und forschung her...

ausserdem komm ich aus aschaffenburg und das is blos ca. 35km van DA weg.

Eigentlich willich ne wohnung...hab n zimmer in einer verbindung angeboten bekommen, weiß aber nich ob ich das angebot annehmen soll, da ichs eigentlich nich so mim fechten hab 

zimmer brauch ich ga nicg...zwo paletten und n schlafsack in nem  badezimmer würden reichen*g*

Wg würd ich aber auch machen, was mich bei der verbindung abschreckt sin die ganzen verpflichtungen die man eingeht...komm ja nich von weit weg, deshalb würd ich oft nachmittags heim fahrn...ner verbindung passt das nich unbedingt.

hab seit 3jahrn ne eigene wohnung, kann also von mir behaupten zu wissen wie man n haushalt schmeist...kann auch mim schrubber umgehn


----------



## geleis (27. September 2002)

Also wo es zumindest im Sommer stets recht lustig zugeht (oder ging) ist der Karlshof (Wohnheim mit Selbstverwaltung, also keine Warteliste). 

Allerdings ist es da mehr oder weniger siffig, also nicht jedermanns Sache (hängt natürlich von der WG ab). Aber nirgends sonst kann man in lauen Sommernächten auf dem Dach schlafen, Lärm machen falls man mal muss und seine Hängematte zum Mittagsschlaf auf den Balkon hängen. Dieser ist natürlich auch zum Grillen optimal geeignet.

Hab da ein par schöne Semester verbracht. Ausserdem findet man immer jemanden zum arbeiten.

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Hugo (27. September 2002)

ne, ich brauch n zimmer, wo ich ma meine ruhe hab und keine angst den kühlschrank zu öffnen...

Ach wird sich alles ergeben, denk ma dass ich im frühjahr bessere chancen hab, ne wohnung zu finden, wie jetz zu semesterbeginn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischa (29. September 2002)

Hi Ihr,

wohne auch in Darmstadt, aber eher am Rande, studiere dort auch. Es ist bei mir (Informatik) nicht das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe, das Studentenleben geht so, is nicht so toll wie anscheinend in anderen Städten. Am besten man schaltet selbst eine Anzeige im Da-Echo, habe dann nach über einer Woche super Wohnungen bekommen, nicht zu vergleichen mit den über die Zeitung angebotenen!
Sonst isses eher schwierig.

Welche Alternative gibt es denn noch zu Wellmann?
Bei Aschaffenburg gibt es noch Stenger, aber die haben mich noch weniger überzeugt! 
Bei Rastatt gibt es auch noch einen, würde noch gehen, aber die steheh mit dem Wellmann irgendwie in Verbindung?

Also, was nun?

Mischa


----------



## Hugo (29. September 2002)

de stenger is an und für sich schon recht gut, mußt aber halt sagen was du willst, beratung kannste da vergessen und die preise sin auch ni so richtig gut...

wenn schon aschaffenburg dann Wiedia-bike, eintweder neben dem hauptbahnhof oder in schweinheim, sehr kompetent, faire preise und schneller service.

die idee mit der anzeige gefällt mir, werd ich ma machen, das erste semester bleib ich wahrscheinl. erst nochma zu hause...geld sparn und die sache mit ruhe angehn...


----------



## Mischa (3. Oktober 2002)

Hallooooo,

kennt denn keiner gute Läden hier. Wahrs. haben alle Läden ihre Macken und man ist selbst der beste Schrauber ;-)
Schade, denn ich bräuchte noch einen und die um DA sind nicht der Hit, Aschaffenburg ist mir wieder zu weit weg, wie der Stenger ja auch, der nix drauf hat

Mischa


----------



## Mischa (11. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe nun gewisse Erlebnisse mit Händler um Da gemacht und bin bisserl überrascht, dass es dort keinen vernünftigen gibt. Die es dort gibt, die kenne ich wahrs. noch nicht, also meldet euch doch mal weiter hier 

Am liebsten würde ich auch einen kleinen Besuchsbericht schreiben. Einer wird schon wissen, was ich damit meine.

Greetz,
Mischa


----------



## Hugo (11. Oktober 2002)

musst heut nochma zur uni, und war deswegen schon so gegen 8 in der stadt...

hab mich erst gewundert dass der laden neberm luisencenter schon so früh auf hat....weil die räder draußen gestanden haben, dann musst cih feststellen dass der noch zu hatte...gut zu wissen dass wenn ich ma n neues schaltwer oder ähnl. brauch man sich da mim 5er inbus einfach bedienen kann.


die räder sin schön angekettet aber die komponenten hängen halt oftmals blos an einer schraube...also sollte einem ma nachts was kaputt gehn...  

Glaub dass ich erstma bei meim händler bleib, hab keine lust auf neue experimente...

aber danke für die warnung


----------



## Wellmannbike (17. Januar 2003)

Lieber Mischa,

Du hast vergessen, den Lesern dieser Seite zu erzählen, warum ich Dich in meinem Laden nicht weiter bedienen wollte, und was Du als arrogant bezeichnest. 
40 % Rabatt (kein Witz) hast Du auf ein noch nicht einmal lieferbares 2003er Cannondale Scalpel gefordert.
Was sollte ich denn noch dazu sagen? 
Abgesehen davon, daß ich da drauflege, wovon soll ich denn dann noch leben? Meine 3 festangestellten Mechaniker bezahlen? Dir nach 2 Jahren noch Garantie und Service geben? In 3 Jahren nicht pleite sein?
Wir können nicht gut UND billig sein. Würden wir gerne, klappt aber nicht.
Schade, daß Dein Beitrag so einseitig ist.

Ride hard,

Jörg Wellmann


----------

